# I can't cry!!



## Cry_me_ariver (Aug 11, 2005)

Im having problems with Relationships and Family. Sometimes i feel so sad that i want to cry, and i know if i do cry its going to make me feel much better. But the problem is i just cant cry, tears dont come out, I supress the anger and sadness inside which makes me even more hurt. I just cant release that anger and sadness, i really want to cry very badly-and i know im going to feel much better if i do....So any advice/help would be much aprreciated.
(Adam)


----------



## Banned (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Adam,

I don't have any advice to offer you, just support.  I too have the same "problem" if you will.  Many would be envious of us - being able to supress our feelings like that!!  We both would love to be able to just let loose and let it all out!!  It's something I'm trying to work on with my therapist - to have some level of feeling, empathy, and emotion, instead of always being the "solid rock".  So again, at this point, I don't have any advice, just know that you're not alone.


----------



## prayerbear (Aug 11, 2005)

*Stress Relievers*

Have you tried long walks? I think it helps increase a persons self esteem and this is what I did before I went on meds! I used to rely on this to relieve anxiety!  Or, if you want to really cry, haul out a few onions and cut on them, that is a sure fire way to get the tears flowing(Yellow ones are usually the best!)

I am not a therapist, but when a person wants to cry a lot, I think that would point to depression! I used to be there with family problems!

Actually, I dont know what state you live in, but I REALLY reccomend Family & Childrens Services! They do not interfere with your religion, and usually accept people on a sliding fee scale! I am religious, but I am not too proud to go to a therapist when I got very depressed (I have OCD).

They then referered me to OU psychiatric clinic where I get free medication! Family & Childrens really helped me with VERY troubling family probs.

Good luck! (I am glad to be on antidepressants!)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2005)

Cry_me_ariver said:
			
		

> Im having problems with Relationships and Family. Sometimes i feel so sad that i want to cry, and i know if i do cry its going to make me feel much better. But the problem is i just cant cry, tears dont come out, I supress the anger and sadness inside which makes me even more hurt. I just cant release that anger and sadness, i really want to cry very badly-and i know im going to feel much better if i do....So any advice/help would be much aprreciated.
> 
> (Adam)


Perhaps you're going at this from the wrong angle. Crying isn't the only way to release feelings like anger and sadness, and may not even be the best way. I have a suspicion that it would help you more to find a more direct way to express these feelings, perhaps to the source(s).

Have you ever been in or thought of counseling or psychotherapy?


----------



## Cry_me_ariver (Aug 12, 2005)

*dada*

No, i have never been to a therapist/psychatrist..... I live in Toronto- Im considering going to one. Does OHIP take care of everything or do i have to pay. Long walks sometimes help if the feelings are not very strong, But most of the times they are strong, so long walks has really no effects. I havnt talked about anyone about these things, So like D.baxter said, maybe i should talk to the source(s) of these feeling....I will keep trying. Thnx.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2005)

OHIP will cover psychiatrists or Family Physicians specializing in psychotherapy (that's a new specialty) or other therapists is seen in a hospital -- all of which usually have long waiting lists.

If you are employed and have extended health coverage, that will often cover all or part of psychologists' fees.

If you would like a suggestion for a good therapist in Toronto, send me an email or private message.


----------

